# how to make a black hole leo???



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

as above , how do u make one , wot is there genetic make up?


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> as above , how do u make one , wot is there genetic make up?


 
its an enigma, mack snow, eclipse

There you are shep you thought i only knew snakes hahaha


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

You would need at least one parent carrying the enigma mutation, one carrying the Mack snow mutation and both parents carrying (at least heterozygous) Eclipse.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

This is what im doing:

Mack Snow Enigma x RAPTOR

Then hold back a Mack Snow Enigma het Tremper Albino, Eclipse and pair that to a RAPTOR

Then you have a 6.25% chance at getting a Black Hole amongst other things like Nova'a, Dreamsickles, BEE's and lots of other awesoem morphs  : victory:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

wheaty5 said:


> This is what im doing:
> 
> Mack Snow Enigma x RAPTOR
> 
> ...


Yup - that'll be this :










and this :










:lol2: :whistling2::mf_dribble:

Then cross everything you have !: victory:


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Yup - that'll be this :
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Yippers  the reason i paired back to a RAPTOR is because it gives you a higher % of hatching the ones i mentioned


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Sounds like a plan to me!


Yeh i love the Nova's and Dreamsickles but i dont love their pricetag haha so i thought id make my own


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

whAT DOES A BLACK HOLE LOOK LIKE


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wheaty5 said:


> Yeh i love the Nova's and Dreamsickles but i dont love their pricetag haha so i thought id make my own


Always good to have a target  Will look forward to seeing the final outcome.



jacko1 said:


> whAT DOES A BLACK HOLE LOOK LIKE


Can have a range of colour from crisp white through to yellow, with typical (if there is a typical?) enigma patterning and solid black/partial eclipse eyes.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> whAT DOES A BLACK HOLE LOOK LIKE


Like this...

Black Hole - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Always good to have a target  Will look forward to seeing the final outcome.
> 
> 
> Yes as am i with your black pearls :mf_dribble:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wheaty5 said:


> Yes as am i with your black pearls :mf_dribble:


Thanks! Coming on nicely me thinks.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Thanks! Coming on nicely me thinks.


Awesome, im really glad there is someone in the UK working with them, i was seriously tempted but didnt take the plunge lol.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wheaty5 said:


> Awesome, im really glad there is someone in the UK working with them, i was seriously tempted but didnt take the plunge lol.


Someone in europe you mean 

They are an absolute joy, no other morph changes quite like these guys.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Someone in europe you mean
> 
> They are an absolute joy, no other morph changes quite like these guys.


Yeh my apologies, europe . So anyway what other projects you got going on this year or are you pretty much focusing on the BP?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wheaty5 said:


> Yeh my apologies, europe . So anyway what other projects you got going on this year or are you pretty much focusing on the BP?


We both have seperate projects as well. Unfortunately one of my males died last week (PM revealed a clot on the brain), so I'm just keeping to some nice hypo tangs, reverse stripey/APTORs and Sunglows. May have some blizzards later on. you?


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

MrMike said:


> We both have seperate projects as well. Unfortunately one of my males died last week (PM revealed a clot on the brain), so I'm just keeping to some nice hypo tangs, reverse stripey/APTORs and Sunglows. May have some blizzards later on. you?


Im really sorry to hear about that male .
I have a few things going on, mainly enigma and snow stuff. Will be keeping back alot of the enigma hets this year so i can produce some awesome stuff next season. Also hoping for some Super Giant Sunglows which im excited about. Then some mack het tremper albinos which we will be holding a pair back for MS Albinos next year and some supersnows this year. Also alot of hypos, Super hypos etc, im hoping to produce some high % carrot tails aswell.
So all in all a pretty busy year lol.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wheaty5 said:


> Im really sorry to hear about that male .
> I have a few things going on, mainly enigma and snow stuff. Will be keeping back alot of the enigma hets this year so i can produce some awesome stuff next season. Also hoping for some Super Giant Sunglows which im excited about. Then some mack het tremper albinos which we will be holding a pair back for MS Albinos next year and some supersnows this year. Also alot of hypos, Super hypos etc, im hoping to produce some high % carrot tails aswell.
> So all in all a pretty busy year lol.


Sounds good


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> whAT DOES A BLACK HOLE LOOK LIKE


This is my boy, he was hatched by A&M geckos in the US, they were the first by all accounts










hes going to be a busy boy this year....


----------

